# Yellow dust ??



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Past few days I have found a film of yellow dust everywhere , hubby says its pollen and would explain my runny nose and streaming eyes but I am not so sure ?
Kim


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hubby is spot on I'm afraid Kim. It happens every year. I'm no gardener so have no idea what the tree is called but the branches are heavy with yellow blossom at the moment. Time to break out the anti histamines. :Cry:


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

JohnBoy said:


> Hubby is spot on I'm afraid Kim. It happens every year. I'm no gardener so have no idea what the tree is called but the branches are heavy with yellow blossom at the moment. Time to break out the anti histamines. :Cry:


I hope not, I have got runny nose and streaming eyes, thought it was a cold, issued anti histamines from Pharmacy, thought no way I am not taking those but not so sure now. 

If it is, will be first time ever I have suffered. Must be my age 

Blast 

Rob


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is dust of pine trees, very common this time of year, another month will pass.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Now that makes sense Pablo as I live opposite a massive forest of pine trees !
So it could be the dust that's giving me the symptoms I guess.
Funny that I never noticed it last year but then again we never had a glass dining table outside nor a cream coloured terrace floor then !
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Mimosa generally this time of year grows like a weed very invasive and has bright yellow flowers


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

That's the name I was trying to think of Canoeman. Thanks.

Now that the 'boss' is back home she has confirmed what Pablo91 said about the pine pollen being the likely culprit here. Either way it is misery for those affected and I feel for them.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Because the pollen is heavy it isn't very airborne....settles and leaves a sticky residue on furniture and anything else that sits outside.  
Hubby suffers badly.
You really need to take care to avoid direct contact if you think you are allergic. 
Wear gloves when cleaning the pollen off your garden furniture and wear a mask to keep the pollen particles from getting into your airways through your nose or mouth. Wearing a long-sleeved shirt and cover legs when cleaning. 
A few precautions makes life a lot less miserable for the sufferer


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

But it is no reason for concern, this powder is usually transient lasts for a month or two at most, be a little careful with the windows and doors and try to ventilate the house when no wind, and the boredom has to clean the dust and the car more often ... If you think you are being affected, ask at the local pharmacy or flick your doctor.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it's a yearly occurrence, pine pollen is still to come but a concern for those that do suffer with allergies, hayfever, asthma


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Yellow dust: polen from pine trees, it is released for 3 to 4 weeks in March.

As any airborne pollen may cause allergies, however this dust has a general reputation of being relatively mild in allergic reaction compared to some other airborne pollen.

I knew a doctor that would advise to let kids play free outside in the dust to develop resistance to the allergen, the better way he said, to handle with the massive amounts some areas have


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

anyone else getting a massive dose of pollen just now - seems to have a drowsy effect on me lol


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Me !!
Past few days I have had runny nose, streaming eyes and a tickly cough, time to break open the anti histamines.
In my case the drowsy effect would be the drinking of vinho tinto !
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes we have pine pollen now


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

kw60 said:


> Me !!
> Past few days I have had runny nose, streaming eyes and a tickly cough, time to break open the anti histamines.
> In my case the drowsy effect would be the drinking of vinho tinto !
> Kim



Lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Here they have masks and everyone looks as though they are part of an invasion of cybermen. Our problem is Olive pollen which can go on for a couple of months and since this province grows more olives than anywhere else in the world, you can imagine the problem. So think yourselves lucky!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

It's been hanging around in Coimbra for over a week and now coupled with the sand from the Sahara is it any wonder the skies are so grey.


----------

